# Side trip to Monument Valley from Sedona via GC - worth it?



## LGinPA (Oct 8, 2007)

I hope tuggers can help us decide this question.   *Is it worth going to Monument Valley, as a side trip after the GC?   * (see itinerary below.)

We are 4 adults, have one week, and are based in Sedona (Sedona Summit) in mid November.  We already have an overnighter to the GC planned.   We like to do a combination of touring, sightseeing, wining, dining and relaxing.  We know there's a lot to see and don't want to over extend ourselves.   But we don't  mind driving if it's really worth it.   We want to come back and have memorable experiences.  Any side trip that is far away needs to be totally awesome to make it worth while. 

*How wonderful is MV?  Is it the next best thing after the GC?  *

One factor we need to consider, is that the days are fairly short in November: Sunrise 7 am, Sunset 5:15.   We plan on keeping our bodies on east coast time so we can rise early to begin our touring days at sunrise. 

I want to be sure we are leaving enough time to tour Sedona, too.  Here are some Sedona area sights we are considering:

Montezuma's Castle NM
Red Rock Canyon - walking
Renting a jeep, and touring the canyons.
Meteor crater (Is this worth it?)
Waputaki NM, Sunset Crater NM, Walnut Canyon NM  - I think we can see these on the same day. 

Please tell me if I am missing any 'must see' sights, too. 

Thank you for your advice.


----------



## LGinPA (Oct 8, 2007)

*Our itinerary*

Please see our current and possible itineraries with MV added below.  

*Current itinerary:* (leaves 4 full days in Sedona, not counting arrival and departure days)
1:	Leave Phoenix airport by noon, drive to Sedona. Possible stop at Montezuma's Castle NM. 
2:	Sedona all day.
3:	Leave Sedona early, drive to Grand Canyon (2 1/2 hours), hotel at GC.  Tour GC. 
4:	Tour GC.  Leave GC late afternoon/evening, drive to Sedona (2 1/2 hours).
5:	Sedona all day.
6:	Sedona all day.
7:	Sedona all day.
8:	Leave Sedona, drive back to Phoenix airport.	

*Possible change with MV added:* (leaves 3 full days in Sedona, not counting arrival and departure days)
1:	Leave Phoenix airport by noon, drive to Sedona. Possible stop at Montezuma's Castle NM.  
2:	Sedona all day
3:	Leave Sedona early, drive to Grand Canyon (2 1/2 hours), hotel at GC. Tour GC.
4:	Tour GC. Leave GC late afternoon/evening, drive to AZ side of Monument Valley (3 hours), hotel at MV (Kayenta?) This drive may be mostly in the dark.
5:	Tour MV.  Leave MV late, drive to Sedona (4 hours). This drive may be mostly in the dark.
6:	Sedona all day.
7:	Sedona all day.
8:	Leave Sedona, drive back to Phoenix airport.

Please tell me if I an incorrect on any of the travel times, am short changing an area, or missing a 'must see'.

Thank you for your advice.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 8, 2007)

If you can be there at sunrise or sunset, Monument Valley is spectacular.  If there at mid-day, it's still impressive, but the views are reduced due to no shadowing, and colors tend to "wash out" in bright sunshine.  The red rock country changes color depending on time of day and what the weather is doing.  Would I make a special trip to Monument Valley "just" to see it?  Probably not.  If you've ever seen a John Wayne cowboy western movie, you've seen the kind of scenery Monument Valley has.  But if you're traveling through the area on the way to somewhere else, it's definitely worth seeing.

If they're running them while you're there, you might want to investigate another side trip option:  Drive up to Page, Arizona, and catch a tour boat on Lake Powell that goes up to Rainbow Bridge.  That can be pretty amazing, too, depending on the water level in the lake.  It's much closer than Monument Valley, and you may be able to tie it into your Grand Canyon overnighter.  You can see all the red rock formations you'd like (including many that are similar to Monument Valley formations), with the addition of the Lake Powell waterways and side canyon trips.  The water adds a new dimension to vacationing in the desert Southwest.

Have fun!

Dave


----------



## ricoba (Oct 8, 2007)

Montezuma's Castle is a very easy trip from Sedona.

Monument Valley will be a very long day trip, but it's doable, because we did it from Flagstaff last spring.

It is long but pleasant drive and the rock formations are quiet beautiful.

We had lunch at Gouldings, it's kind of a tourist spot, but clean, pleasant and great views of the monuments.


----------



## LGinPA (Oct 9, 2007)

jeepguynw said:


> ....  Would I make a special trip to Monument Valley "just" to see it?  Probably not.  If you've ever seen a John Wayne cowboy western movie, you've seen the kind of scenery Monument Valley has.  But if you're traveling through the area on the way to somewhere else, it's definitely worth seeing.  .....



First, thanks for your reply!

Since we're not reallly traveling in the MV direction, we'd have to go out of our way from GCSR and Sedona to get to MV.  Your response has us leaning toward not doing the MV leg on this trip.



jeepguynw said:


> If they're running them while you're there, you might want to investigate another side trip option:  Drive up to Page, Arizona, and catch a tour boat on Lake Powell that goes up to Rainbow Bridge.


Most tour websites I checked are saying the water level at Lake Powell is very low and can't take boats directly to the Rainbow bridge, but a hike in is needed to see it.  I've eliminated this option since a) the Rainbow bridge tour is an all-dayer, and b) this entire area needs more time.

However, in researching Lake Powell, I discovered *Antelope Canyon* in the Page area.   

Now, we're giving some thought to driving from GCSR to Page on day 4 evening, staying overnight in Page,  Day 5 morning tour the slot canyons and drive back south on 89 during daylight. If we have a couple daylight hours left, stop at Waputaki NM, and return to Sedona by evening.  

We're not professional photographers, but do like taking photos.  Antelope Canyon is my new facination.  I think I'll do more research now. 

We've been to the GCSR 3 times before, but our 2 guests have not.  So I guess I just feel the need to go somewhere different. MV and AC both seem interesting.

Thanks again for your input!


----------



## LGinPA (Oct 9, 2007)

ricoba said:


> Montezuma's Castle is a very easy trip from Sedona.
> 
> Monument Valley will be a very long day trip, but it's doable, because we did it from Flagstaff last spring.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your advice. I remember viewing your photos of your AZ trip, and they were beautiful!  

We do plan on Montezuma's castle on Day1. 

We don't want to take a day trip to MV, but possibly tack it on after the GCSR trip.  See my post above, we're leaning toward not going to MV now, and possibly adding Antelope Canyon instead.  The tour there is shorter, and gets us back to Sedona earlier.

But!  You never know... the more opinions I get, we may change our minds, again.  

So, my new question is:

*Are side trips to MV or Antelope Canyon worth it?  Or should we be happy with our one side trip to the GC and hang out more in Sedona?   * :whoopie:


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 9, 2007)

LGinPA said:


> So, my new question is:
> 
> *Are side trips to MV or Antelope Canyon worth it?  Or should we be happy with our one side trip to the GC and hang out more in Sedona?   * :whoopie:




Well, Linda, I'm pretty much not the person to ask, because it's hard to be objective.  I've traveled a LOT, thanks to the Navy, and after having been geographically around the world, I keep coming back to the desert Southwest.  My favorite place in the world to vacation after Hawaii is southern Utah.  The red rock country is my favorite part of the continental states.

So yes, definitely add Antelope Canyon.  If Lake Powell and Rainbow Bridge isn't doable this trip, go to Antelope Canyon.  Monument Valley will pretty much always be there, but the area around Lake Powell may not.  See it while you can.

But you've been to Sedona several times, so you know how that kind of scenery gets under your skin.  Give the Powell area a chance, and see if it doesn't seriously spark your interest.  (And then, in future trips, plan to drive the route from Page to Zion National Park.  Kanab and Panguitch are great old west towns, and Zion is right around the corner.  And seeing Zion starting from the East side of the park is WAY better than going the other way.)

Whatever you choose, you won't regret it.  Have fun!

Dave


----------



## Red Rox (Oct 9, 2007)

Monument Valley is definitely worth the trip. But adding it to a day at the GC is not. It's a long way to get there, and you need to plan an additional night there to make it worth while. I suggest that you save it for another vacation. Combine it with Page and Antelope Canyon or even Moab and Canyonlands and Arches NPs


----------



## LGinPA (Oct 9, 2007)

Red Rox said:


> Monument Valley is definitely worth the trip. But adding it to a day at the GC is not. It's a long way to get there, and you need to plan an additional night there to make it worth while. I suggest that you save it for another vacation. Combine it with Page and Antelope Canyon or even Moab and Canyonlands and Arches NPs


Hi Red!  Thanks. 

We wouldn't add it as a day trip.  We'd drive to MV or Page from GCSR in the dark evening hours, and stay over at Page or Kayenta.  We'd be there in the morning to start our touring.  Then head back to Sedona at night. So we'd have an entire day to tour.  

There is so much of the world to see and so few years left.  So... I can't say for sure we'd ever go back there ever again.  

Knowing that, we're leaning toward seeing either Antelope Canyon or MV on an overnighter, and cut some of Sedona short.

That's the whole problem with Timeshare vacations.  In many situations it'd be better to stay 2 nights in each place, move onto the next, stay 2 nights etc, rather than stay put at a Timeshare.  

But if we have 3 full days at Sedona Summit, exploring Sedona, then we can justify the overnight trips. 

It's a tough decision. But I'm thankful to be able to travel, and know it will all be wonderful whatever we decide.  We may decide after we get to Sedona and 'wing it'.


----------



## David (Oct 9, 2007)

If, after the long drive to Kayenta, you'd like a beer or a glass of wine, you are out of luck, unless things have changed.


----------



## LGinPA (Oct 9, 2007)

David said:


> If, after the long drive to Kayenta, you'd like a beer or a glass of wine, you are out of luck, unless things have changed.



Even in Kayenta?  I know alcohol is not sold on the reservations.  But I didn't know Kayenta was on reservation property.  I kinda of pictured 'last stop for booze' signs posted somewhere along the way.   

Either way, I appreciate the advice.


----------



## Lydlady (Oct 9, 2007)

We just stayed in Kayenta last month on our way to Colorado and I didn't see any booze there.  But I wasn't looking for any either.  It was a bigger town than I thought it would be.


----------



## Red Rox (Oct 9, 2007)

Pick up your beer in Page.


----------



## Lerose (Oct 11, 2007)

I used to live in Kayenta.  The town has grown but last I heard, they still don't have a Walmart. (There were rumors years ago that they were going to build one.)  I have a cousin that lives in California and one year, she wanted to visit the grand canyon.  I met her at the south rim.  She took a few pictures then told me that she wanted to see the reservation.  I took her to Monument Valley.  It is a long drive, however, for me, it's one of the most peaceful places on earth.  If you go, be sure to do the 17 mile dirt road circle drive.  I've been to Page and that area is beautiful too.  If you had to skip something, I would skip Montezuma's castle and Meteor Crater.  Monument Valley is about a 20-30 minute drive from Kayenta, thus, plan to get there early for the best pictures. You could probably spend half a day there with a feeling that you've seen it.  You want to do a good part of your drive back during daylight so that you don't miss the scenery.  The drive through Tuba City is beautiful.  It's a 2 1/2 hour drive from Kayenta to Flagstaff.  

Linda


----------



## pcgirl54 (Oct 11, 2007)

When we were in Sedona I wanted to go to Monument Valley but for a daytrip it was over 11 hours and just too long. Bluefeather Tours has a trip with a guide. We also wanted to go to Three Mesas. You needed a guide to access the reservation. It was the only thing I am really sad I missed seeing.

Sedona is just breathtaking. Make sure you take the drive on 79A and go to Slide Rock Park. The rocks are very very slippery and watch out that the camera does not go in the river with you like ours did. Our brand new digital camera was fried luckily it was DH who dropped it not myself or our sons.

You can do Meteor Crater and Wapataki in 1 day,we did ,but instead I would recommend Montezuma. Church  of the Holy Cross near Bell Rock was worth seeing carved into the rocks. We did not like Jerome Mining Town at all,it was a hike to drive and boring. The Coffee Pot restaurant in Sedona is a must for breakfast-the home of 101 omelets -eat in the courtyard for the rock view. We went to the Cameron Trading Post on rt 64 after the GC. East rim has great views. 
Did the Pink Jeep Broken Arrow tour in Sedona. Would have eaten at The Enchantment Resort or booked something at the Spa but with 5 in tow ,it was a little steep then for us.


----------



## LGinPA (Oct 12, 2007)

Lerose said:


> ......  I took her to Monument Valley.  It is a long drive, however, for me, it's one of the most peaceful places on earth.  If you go, be sure to do the 17 mile dirt road circle drive.


*Linda,*
 If we go to MV we'd probably book an early morning Navajo guided tour. Even though it cost more that the self drive, we'd enjoy the extra 'flavor' that a local guide offered.  



Lerose said:


> ....   If you had to skip something, I would skip Montezuma's castle and Meteor Crater.


We're arriving early in Phoenix and need to kill some time getting to our ts.  So we'll probably take a quick stop at MC since it's sort of on the way.

  Also, since one in our party of 4 just turned 62, we'll buy his "America the Beautiful Senior pass" there.  It needs to be purchased in person, cost only $10, and all 4 of us get in EVERYWHERE (except the reservation lands) with this pass.  This even includes the Red Rock Country parks, all NMs and NPs such as Montezuma's C,  Grand Canyon, Walnut Creek NM, etc!  We're thrilled my BIL is 62 now.   

You're not the only one who has mentioned skipping Meteor Crater.  So we'll put that at the bottom of our 'to see' list. 



Lerose said:


> Monument Valley is about a 20-30 minute drive from Kayenta, thus, plan to get there early for the best pictures. You could probably spend half a day there with a feeling that you've seen it.  You want to do a good part of your drive back during daylight so that you don't miss the scenery.  The drive through Tuba City is beautiful.  It's a 2 1/2 hour drive from Kayenta to Flagstaff.
> Linda



Yes, I think after the MV tour, we'll eat a late lunch there, and head back toward Sedona late afternoon.  It looks to be a 4 hour drive, so we'll be in the dark at least half the trip. But that's OK.  As long as it's light for the 'main attractions'.  Chance are it may be dark by Tuba City.  But that's the price we pay for traveling off season, in November.  Days are short. 

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Laurie (Oct 12, 2007)

Antelope Canyon is incredible - very worth it! I'm not a professional photographer either, but some of my pictures looked like it. So what if I got a little sand in my camera?  (As you shoot upwards, the sand may drizzle down upon your lens.)

But we didn't do this from Sedona, rather we spent a night or 2 near Page after a week in St George, so I can't speak to travel times.


----------



## LGinPA (Oct 12, 2007)

pcgirl54 said:


> ..<snip> ....
> Sedona is just breathtaking. Make sure you take the drive on 79A and go to Slide Rock Park. The rocks are very very slippery and watch out that the camera does not go in the river with you like ours did. Our brand new digital camera was fried luckily it was DH who dropped it not myself or our sons.


*pcgirl,*
I read about Slide Rock. But since it'll be mid November when we're there, there won't be a need to cool off.  So we may skip it.  We'll see.  Too bad about your camera.  My dh brought our camera on a raft ride on the Colorado River thinking it would stay dry!  I was glad it was his idea and not mine. :rofl:    



pcgirl54 said:


> You can do Meteor Crater and Wapataki in 1 day,we did ,but instead I would recommend Montezuma. Church  of the Holy Cross near Bell Rock was worth seeing carved into the rocks.


Yes we hope to visit these. 



pcgirl54 said:


> We did not like Jerome Mining Town at all,it was a hike to drive and boring.


I'm glad you mentioned this.  Because in my  research, I didn't find it interesting either.  But I suppose if we were there long enough, or ever go back, we'd go there when we ran of of better places. We'll probably skip it now. Thanks! 



pcgirl54 said:


> The Coffee Pot restaurant in Sedona is a must for breakfast-the home of 101 omelets -eat in the courtyard for the rock view.


I just added The Coffee Pot to my restaurant list.  Thanks! 



pcgirl54 said:


> We went to the Cameron Trading Post on rt 64 after the GC. East rim has great views.


I'll look this up on the web.  And if we do head east out of the GC, we'll check it out!  



pcgirl54 said:


> Did the Pink Jeep Broken Arrow tour in Sedona.


We already did this 20 years ago when we stopped at Sedona, and it was great!  But I don't think we'll do it again.  But maybe our guests will want to.  So we may split up that morning and we're considering a hot air balloon ride instead. 



pcgirl54 said:


> Would have eaten at The Enchantment Resort or booked something at the Spa but with 5 in tow ,it was a little steep then for us.


I hear ya!  When we travel with our 3 older kids (as we just did to Antigua) we don't eat out like  that either.  But dh and I usually pick one nice place to dine out and leave the 3 offspring behind with pizzas.   

This trip we're leaving the kiddos behind and it will be me, dh, sil and bil.  So we may try the Enchantment. 

Thanks for the advice.


----------

